# Visitor Visa 600



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Dear Members, I am seeking guidance on visitor visa (subclass 600) for below mentioned

1. Immediate Family Member
2. Distant Relative

what all documents are needed for filing visitor visa for aforesaid cases ??

Thanks in advance


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Can any one answer this ??


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

sultan_azam said:


> Dear Members, I am seeking guidance on visitor visa (subclass 600) for below mentioned
> 
> 1. Immediate Family Member
> 2. Distant Relative
> ...


I would assume that the Immediate Family Member might be applying in the Family Stream, but not the distant relative. But it doesn't HAVE to be that way, they could simply apply for the Tourist Stream too.

It's possible that the Family stream would enable a longer visa, but that it might also require the sponsor (Aus Citizen or PR only, must also be one of the following):

a relative of the applicant (partner, parent, child, brother, sister, grandparent, grandchild, aunt, uncle, niece, nephew, or the 'step' or adopted equivalent of any of these).
a relative of a person who is a member of the applicant’s family unit and who is also applying for a Visitor visa (such as the partner of your brother or sister).) but this may also include a financial bond. 

Document list for each type of visa: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/600-/Document-checklists-Visitor-visa-(subclass-600)


----------



## Subhash Bohra (Jan 27, 2016)

Great you started this thread.. Don't have intention to highjack this but I have one query 

Shall I include my Mother in my PR application (Subclass 189) 
or
Shall I apply for Parent Visa 
or 
Shall I also apply for tourist/visitor visa and then get bridging visa

I read on DIBP website about Form47a and Form 1497i. Now in my case my mother is totally dependent on me (My father passed away two months back). In these forms I need to submit proof that she is dependent on me. What documents I need show as proof that she is dependent on me.

Lastly, my moth had stroke few years back so she had a paralytic attack, now she walks with stick but can't speak. Now in this case how I will show positive health check. She do not have any other listed diseases (diabetes, tb, etc.)

Please advise.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

kaju said:


> I would assume that the Immediate Family Member might be applying in the Family Stream, but not the distant relative. But it doesn't HAVE to be that way, they could simply apply for the Tourist Stream too.
> 
> It's possible that the Family stream would enable a longer visa, but that it might also require the sponsor (Aus Citizen or PR only, must also be one of the following):
> 
> ...


This gives some insight, thanks


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

Subhash Bohra said:


> Great you started this thread.. Don't have intention to highjack this but I have one query
> 
> Shall I include my Mother in my PR application (Subclass 189)
> or
> ...


Can't include your mother in your 189 application- since last November, parents are no longer considered as dependents.

You might be able to apply for a Parent Visa, the cheap (~$7000) version may take 15-20 years though.

The expensive Contributory Parent visa tales about 18 months or so, but costs close to $50,000. 

For either of these, at least half of the parent's children need to live in Australia, and the sponsoring child needs to have PR and two years residence in Australia.

Visitor visas longer than 3 months, or for those over 75, may require medicals, can't give you any idea about that, sorry.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Subhash Bohra said:


> Great you started this thread.. Don't have intention to highjack this but I have one query
> 
> Shall I include my Mother in my PR application (Subclass 189)
> or
> ...


I am grieved to hear about your personal loss

this thread is for something else, but anyway

1. after 19th Nov 2016, parents cant be included as family member in PR visa application
2. I think it would be better to get tourist/visitor visa for mother
3. health check for tourist visa - i have not much idea about how will they deal with your mother's current situation


----------



## Subhash Bohra (Jan 27, 2016)

Thanks Kaju and Sultan for your kind words and advise. I am really grateful that I joined this forum and getting information and help which I get no where.


----------



## sibasishrout (Aug 3, 2014)

Soon my parents will be applying for Subclass 600 Visa (Tourist Stream) from India.

But the visa requirement document says that 
1. "show that you have an incentive and authority to return to your country of residence, such as property or other significant assets in your home country"

2. "Documents not in English should be accompanied by accredited English translations". 

The Property in Father's name is in the regional language. Is it necessary to do the English translations or can he just mention it and get it notarized? If it requires English translations, then who will be able to do that? 

Any response or links to this will help.


----------



## Chetu (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi,

I hold a PR and am recently married (5 months back). I am planning on making a move in Jan 2018 to Aus. So my Q is can I take my wife along on a visitor visa 600 and then apply for a partner visa when in Aus? Or would this be rejected? If so, what would be the best path of visas for me to take? 

Thx


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

First lodge 309/100 visa, then visit visa. If it's the other way, then her visit visa may get rejected.

Girl Aussie



Chetu said:


> Hi,
> 
> I hold a PR and am recently married (5 months back). I am planning on making a move in Jan 2018 to Aus. So my Q is can I take my wife along on a visitor visa 600 and then apply for a partner visa when in Aus? Or would this be rejected? If so, what would be the best path of visas for me to take?
> 
> Thx


----------



## Chetu (Jan 14, 2013)

girlaussie said:


> First lodge 309/100 visa, then visit visa. If it's the other way, then her visit visa may get rejected.
> 
> Girl Aussie


The DIBP timeline says an average of 17 months for the 309 temp visa. But do you mean apply 309/100 first and then apply a visitor visa immediately so as to have a visa for travel? 

Thx for your response!


----------



## An1507 (Aug 29, 2016)

*600 Visitor visa for Child*

While filing for the visitor visa for child (age 5) , 956 form is mandatory .Who will sign in that form in place of Signature of client ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## aviral_kriti (Jul 1, 2019)

*Evidence of Applicant's previous travel*

Hi Community,

I am stuck in online Application for my parents . The Online Application for Visitor visa 600 is stuck and letting me got further as thhe required question "Evidence of Applicant' previous travel" is empty. I have already stated that they haven't travelled before.

Somehow It is asking me to attach the documents but not sure how should I progress further on this.

Regards

Aviral


----------



## darkness49 (Apr 26, 2019)

Hi everybody. Can my cousin apply for 600 visa on Sponsored Family Stream?


----------

